# Pecan Crusted Trout



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Pecan Crusted Trout

Ingredients 
6 6-oz. trout fillets 
2 beaten eggs 
1/2 cup milk 
1 cup flour 
1/2 tsp. garlic powder 
1/2 tsp. salt 
1/2 tsp. pepper 
1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper 
1/2 tsp. dried thyme 
1-1/2 cups finely chopped pecans  
1/2 cup butter 
1/4 cup corn oil 
1/2 cup chicken broth 
1/2 cup sour cream 



Method 


In shallow bowl, beat together the eggs and milk . Combine the flour and other dry ingredients in another shallow bowl. Spread the pecans on a plate. 

Dip the trout fillets in egg/milk mixture, then coat with flour. Dip again into the egg/milk mixture, then coat with pecans, patting them gently into place. Place on a dry dish and let stand for 15 minutes or so. 

Melt the butter with the oil in heavy skillet. When hot, saute the fillets a few minutes on each side until trout flakes when tested with fork. Turn each fillet only once. Place cooked fillets in 200 degree oven to keep warm. 

Discard the butter and oil and any pecans left in skillet. Add the chicken broth and scrape the pan to deglaze. Add the sour cream, and stir to make sauce. Do not boil. 

Serve the sauce with the trout.


----------

